# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  Lojas do nosso país 2005

## Julio Macieira

Com vista a facilitar a procura de materiais, corais e peixes marinhos aos nossos utilizadores, colocamos a votação dos mesmos uma lista de lojas onde poderá encontrar os mais diversos produtos para a aquariofilia marinha, a votação.

Relembramos que o resultado da votação expressa a opinião maioritária dos utilizadores expressa em votos.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas julio  :Smile: 
Achas que ha hipoteses tambem de referir quais os pontos fortes das lojas tipo..

Qual a que dá melhores condiçoes aos  peixes e corais (utilizaçao de cobre, quarentena, aspecto dos peixes etc etc)

Qual a que possui melhor variedade e frequencia de importaçoes

Qual a que possui melhor preços para equipamentos

Qual a que tem melhor atendimento  :Smile: 

fica a ideia e se for plausivel cada um dar a sua opiniao.Seria um guia a ter em conta

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Gil

A tua questão é pertinente e envolve vários factores a termos em conta.




> Qual a que dá melhores condiçoes aos peixes e corais (utilizaçao de cobre, quarentena, aspecto dos peixes etc etc)


Como sabes, no nosso forum cada um é livre de exprimir a sua opinião acerca de tais condições. Sendo bastante polémico o uso ou não de cobre nas baterias de peixes (pessoalmente concordo). 





> Qual a que possui melhor variedade e frequencia de importaçoes


Em conversa com um dos nossos logistas, ainda um dia destes fiquei surpeendido por ele ao saber que quando ele foi tratar da licença de importação ao CITES lhe foi comunicado que ele era o numero 4. Isto de alguma forma é um indicador de que muito poucos são os que têm autorização legal para importar directamente da origem e que a maioria se afirma "importador" mas não passam de importações intra-comunitárias que tal como eu ou tu a maioria das vezes o podemos tambem fazer.





> Qual a que possui melhor preços para equipamentos


Esta questão tambem levanta algumas outras questões, como por exemplo: Que equipamentos, que marcas, que qualidade. As coisas têm preços altos ou baixos relativos. Enquanto tambem uns fazem stocks e outros mandam vir por encomenda. Fazer sotck tem os seus custos. 





> Qual a que tem melhor atendimento


Talvez esta seja uma das questões mais polémicas. Nem todos temos os mesmos dias de alegria e nem todos simpatizamos de igual modo uns com os outros. Um cliente habitual de uma loja normalmente tem outra atenção por parte do logista. É questionavel se deveria ser sempre assim para com toda a gente, mas o facto é que somos todos humanos e cada um de nós tem os seus "amigos".

----------


## Gil Miguel

È com muita pena que hoje ao visitar 3 lojas deparei-me com:
- 2 delas... praticamente sem um unico peixe... Corais alguns ja mortos ou perto de... e muita muita aptasia (num dos casos) que até nos vidros ja cresciam.

- outra com Aquarios completamente cobertos de algas e tudo de vivos fora de venda..

uma pessoa desloca.se bastantes kilometros para se deparar com estas situaçoes..

Assim é complicado fidelizar clientes e..ha sempre alternativas

Aos lojistas, acho que poderiam fazer um esforço maior na fidelizaçao de clientes com promoçoes a sério e com importaçoes minimamente frequentes e de boa qualidade e de maior variedade.

Neste aspecto parabens a Reefdiscus que na minha opiniao é a unica loja que conheço com grande qualidade em todos os aspectos, importaçoes constantes etc.

Só é pena mesmo a distancia...

----------


## Zé Pedro

Sem dúvida, nisso concordo ctg.
Infelizmente as lojas continuam a querer ter muito lucro em pouco tempo.
Assim não há quem nos valha, as importações são escassas, os animais caríssimos, tudo devido a se querer ter muito lucro rapidamente...
É complicado e não se entende porque é que aqui ao lado em Espanha os preços sejam mais baixos que os nossos e as importações são praticamente semanais...

----------


## Eduardo Mata

> È com muita pena que hoje ao visitar 3 lojas deparei-me com:
> - 2 delas... praticamente sem um unico peixe... Corais alguns ja mortos ou perto de... e muita muita aptasia (num dos casos) que até nos vidros ja cresciam.
> 
> - outra com Aquarios completamente cobertos de algas e tudo de vivos fora de venda..
> 
> uma pessoa desloca.se bastantes kilometros para se deparar com estas situaçoes..
> 
> Assim é complicado fidelizar clientes e..ha sempre alternativas
> 
> ...


muito bem,acho que já está tudo dito!!   :Palmas:  o reef está a crescer em portugal (se nos derem condições para tal).qual a reacão de um possivel futuro"reefdependente"ao chegar a loja e ver,nada,como já aconteceu a uns amigos (doces),que a algum tempo ke os tento (evenenar) para vir para os salgados!!? 
desculpem,mas,foi só um desabafo!  :SbSourire:

----------


## João Magano

Estou supreendido de não ver nesta lista a AquaMagia, já não vou la ha algum tempo, mas em 2003 não tinha duvidas em a considerar uma das melhores.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá João

A AquaMagia já foi incluida na zona de votação.

As nossas desculpas a AquaMagia, mas, o lapso não foi propositado.

----------


## Gil Miguel

A Prepósito da AQuaMagia, Hoje tive lá com mais 2 amigos do Forum. Tivemos lá quase 40 minutos e não fomos atendidos, a loja nem tinha muitos clientes nem nada que se parecesse.. 

È Inadmissivel que ainda haja lojistas assim, e ainda mais atenderem 2 ou 3 clientes que chegaram depois de nós, e quando já tinha requisitado a atenção do lojista e respectivo empregado( ou sócio não sei) por 2 vezes.Fizemos 50 kilometros para isto...

Tinham lá umas coisas nas quais estavamos bastante interessados, mas perante este comportamento optamos por nos vir embora. 

Será que tinhamos cara de não ter muito dinheiro para gastar?? Que triste..

Depois andam sempre a chorar que nao ha clientes, que tem que por margens altas de lucro porque o mercado é pequeno BEC BEC BEC BEC ... e que os clientes vao comprar coisas as lojas online la fora e fazem importaçoes de vivos.. COm comportamentos de lojistas assim.. é o que vai acontecer naturalmente.

Ainda A prepósito Visitamos tambem a Waterlife (podias acrescentar na lista julio  :Smile:  ), que ao contrário da AQuamagia Fomos atendidos por um senhor Extremamente Simpático e prestável. O Atendimento que gostaria de ter em qualquer loja.

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Sobre a  loja Aquamagia eis a minha experiência:

Ainda estou à espera de um orçamento para um aquario, sump e móvel quase à ano e meio..... a loja estava mais interessada em vender um percula da aquaMedic!!  Como eu não estava interessado o "fulano" que lá estava foi inclusivé indelicado... dando a entender que eu não percebia nada e que ele é que sabia.... 

Realmente !!! Assim devem ir muito longe.  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Nunca mais lá voltei. (também nunca mais me deram o orçamento!!)

Depois disso estou no inicio do segundo "aqua" salgado. O primeiro foi desactivado à uns meses. 

Felizmente que existem lojas que sabem como tratar os clientes porque esta......

----------


## Andre_Barros

Boas

Experimentem vir também ca em cima ao porto
vao ter uma agradavel surpresa!
ainda temos aki umas lojitas q valem a pena :P

----------


## Cristina Ramires

Viva Júlio

E já agora seria bom saber as localizações fisicas e electrónicas das ditas lojas...

Um Abraço
Nuno Ramires

----------


## Gil Miguel

Podes encontrar a localizaçao fisica e electronica de todas as lojas neste topico:
http://www.reefforum.net/forumdisplay.php?f=16

----------


## Miguel Cabral Ferreira

Boa...

Mas para que conste ainda só conheço fisicamente a Aquaplante

----------


## Vitor Pestana

Olá Miguel.

Tens mesmo de aumentar o teu leque de opções.

----------


## Antonio Fernandes

Penso que a NaturLine também tem salgados, Mas ainda não fui lá. Se for igual à agua doce...será 5 estrelas.
É pena a loja Recife ter fechado ( a atitude era boa).
A ReeefDiscus é de facto 5 estrelas e com a humildade de gente séria.
Também gosto bastante da RedFish.
Visitei uma vez a DIDO's e pareceram-me também muito profissionais e com uma oferta enorme em vivos...
Algumas lojas/vendedores são verdadeiros vendedores oportunistas: do tipo PH alto ? Compre este produto. Baixou muito ? Regule com este! Continua a variar ? Leve agora este produto! Ou: Não sei as diferenças mas os clientes levam mais este sal e se é mais caro é porque de certeza é melhor!
Todos sabemos de situações destas.
Por isso proponho uma votação : qual a pior loja.
Cumprimentos

----------


## André Moreira

Gosta bastante da Natantia, da Sohal, da Miosotis e pelo que ouvi, a Reefdiscus também é bastante boa.

----------


## Luis Rosa

A reefdiscus domina o mercado pelo menos na zona de lisboa. É verdade... apesar de carota a qualidade é acima da média. De tudo o que lá comprei nunca tive uma baixa nem doença. Excelente mesmo. Já visitei outras lojas que ficam numa média inferior a Reefdiscus, são boas mas já pertencem mais a uma média comum. Por fim dizer que se a Aquaplante muda-se talvez a maneira de gerir a loja, ou o espaço teria capacidade para ser ainda melhor que a reefdiscus.

Se a ReefDiscus tivesse o espaço da aquaplante seria a melhor loja da peninsula iberica sem duvida,  :Smile: 

Mas é só uma opinião...

Cumps

----------


## Marina Claudia

> Sem dúvida, nisso concordo ctg.
> Infelizmente as lojas continuam a querer ter muito lucro em pouco tempo.
> Assim não há quem nos valha, as importações são escassas, os animais caríssimos, tudo devido a se querer ter muito lucro rapidamente...
> É complicado e não se entende porque é que aqui ao lado em Espanha os preços sejam mais baixos que os nossos e as importações são praticamente semanais...



Boas Zé Pedro,


Lojas em Espanha? onde???? :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:   :SbQuestion2:  
Se estiverem perto gostava de fazer uma visita.


Cump.

Marina

----------


## Jose_Marques

> Gosta bastante da Natantia, da Sohal, da Miosotis e pelo que ouvi, a Reefdiscus também é bastante boa.


Gostei muito da Natantia a nível de condições e material, têm lá coisas fantásticas, mas o atendimento é PÉSSIMO!! Dá a entender que só têm vontade de atender pros... que os principiantes só os estão a chatear com perguntas estúpidas!

Quanto à Sohal, FANTÁSTICA! Tanto a nível de loja, como a nível de atendimento. O João é extremamente simpático e prestável, e deu-me uma grande ajuda sem pedir nada em troca. Recomendo vivamente.

Quanto à Miosotis... FUJAM!!!  :EEK!:  Montei um reef completo com esta loja, e enquanto corria tudo bem, não havia problemas... agora quando eles começam a aparecer... a única solução foi apresentar orçamentos loucos para coisas que deviam estar a funcionar desde inicio... Dou exemplos concretos.
Tenho um reef de 400 litros, com SÓ 1600 litros de circulação, com dois filtros externos, SÓ 140W de luz, e um skimmer apropriado para aquas até 200litros (ou menos).
E se soubessem quanto paguei por tudo ...  :SbEnerve3:  ... Fui pato, por culpa minha, porque não andei em mais lado nenhum a ver outras hipóteses, mas que doí... só como exemplo, a RV foi a 25 / kg.
Por isso, MUITO CUIDADO COM A MIOSOTIS !!

Quanto a preços de equipamento, desculpem as lojas portuguesas, mas não há nada como a aquaristic.net ...

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Olá,

Era bom que introduzissem a loja AquaArea. Sou (ou era) cliente usual do Picanço e ontem fui à AquArea  (em Portimão), tem um atendimento fantástico, e bons preços (ao contrário  de O Pincanço)...penso que tem potencial para se tornar uma loja de referência do Algarve...principalmente nos Salgados.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Bruno

REEFFORUM está aberto e disponivel para divulgar toda as lojas do nosso país. Basta que o lojista solicite a abertura do seu espaço do nosso forum.

Lojas como a AquaArea não estão presentes apenas porque nunca o solicitaram.

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

Olá, 
Na minha opinião a melhor loja que eu ja visitei na minha vida é sem duvida nenhuma a SOHAl. Pa nunca vi melhor atendimento do que na Sohal, vesse mesmo que as pessoas que la trabalham gostam do que fazem e tem uns peixes com uma optima qualidade eu agora só vou lá.
Abraço, :Pracima:

----------


## João Castelo

> A reefdiscus domina o mercado pelo menos na zona de lisboa. É verdade... apesar de carota a qualidade é acima da média. De tudo o que lá comprei nunca tive uma baixa nem doença. Excelente mesmo. Já visitei outras lojas que ficam numa média inferior a Reefdiscus, são boas mas já pertencem mais a uma média comum. Por fim dizer que se a Aquaplante muda-se talvez a maneira de gerir a loja, ou o espaço teria capacidade para ser ainda melhor que a reefdiscus.
> 
> Se a ReefDiscus tivesse o espaço da aquaplante seria a melhor loja da peninsula iberica sem duvida, 
> 
> Mas é só uma opinião...
> 
> Cumps


Luis , não é só uma opinião. É uma garantia.

Vivo em lisboa e vou propositadamente à Reefdiscus a Cascais comprar bicharada. Também eu, como tu, nunca tive qualquer baixa.Há uma grande seriedade e conhecimento do meio.Sei que fazem quarentena à bicharada.

Será que está nos planos da reefdiscus abrir também em Lisboa num espaço bem grande ?

Já fui cliente da Aquaplante . Nem faço comentários.Apenas nunca mais lá voltarei.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> A...
> 
> Ainda A prepósito Visitamos tambem a Waterlife (podias acrescentar na lista julio  ), que ao contrário da AQuamagia Fomos atendidos por um senhor Extremamente Simpático e prestável. O Atendimento que gostaria de ter em qualquer loja.


Boas...

Só uma questão, onde é a Waterlife???  :yb665:   :Admirado:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Nao querendo responder pelo Julio, mas acho que foram retiradas todas as lojas que pura e simplesmente nunca colocaram uma mensagem no forum.

Pessoalmente concordo, senão querem saber nem precisam do reefforum, não faz sentido estarem aqui publicitadas.

----------


## Manuel Faria

> Luis , não é só uma opinião. É uma garantia.
> 
> Vivo em lisboa e vou propositadamente à Reefdiscus a Cascais comprar bicharada. Também eu, como tu, nunca tive qualquer baixa.Há uma grande seriedade e conhecimento do meio.Sei que fazem quarentena à bicharada.
> 
> Será que está nos planos da reefdiscus abrir também em Lisboa num espaço bem grande ?
> 
> Já fui cliente da Aquaplante . Nem faço comentários.Apenas nunca mais lá voltarei.
> 
> JC


Boas João,

podias dizer porqu é que nunca mais voltas à Aquaplante? Eu, quando estive aí em Abril, fui lá, comprei umas coisas( equipe de limpeza, RV etc) e não tive quiexa quer dos productos, quer do atendimento( embora me chegassem cá 2 turbos mortos). Atribui, no entanto, a causa ao transporte de avião e à demora +- 26h a colocá-los no aqua.

----------


## João Castelo

> Boas João,
> 
> podias dizer porque é que nunca mais voltas à Aquaplante?


Olá Manuel,

As minhas desculpas pelo atraso na resposta mas só agora me apercebi desta tua questão.

Como calcularás não deverei utilizar este tópico com um tipo de discurso ou intervenção que não iria trazer qualquer beneficio para o nosso fórum.

Reitero, no entanto, o teor da minha anterior intervenção e estou convicto das minhas razões .

Certamente compreenderás.

Um grande abraço para ti e continuação de um bom trabalho, tenho vindo a acompanhar a evolução do teu aqua.

JC

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Olá Manuel,
> 
> As minhas desculpas pelo atraso na resposta mas só agora me apercebi desta tua questão.
> 
> Como calcularás não deverei utilizar este tópico com um tipo de discurso ou intervenção que não iria trazer qualquer beneficio para o nosso fórum.
> 
> Reitero, no entanto, o teor da minha anterior intervenção e estou convicto das minhas razões .
> 
> Certamente compreenderás.
> ...


Boas...

Peço desde já desculpa pelo off topic... no entanto esta informação pode ser util (apesar de existirem membros que poderiam mais facilmente responder a esta questão...)

Bem, acho que a atitude do João é correcta pois não está a difamar ninguém, no entanto é para salvaguardar algum membro mais incauto que coloco este post... pois dispõe o artº 180 do Código Penal que, quem dirigindo-se a terceiros imputar a outra pessoa, mesmo sob forma suspeita, um facto, ou formular sobre ela um juízo, ofensivos da sua honra ou consideração, é punido com pena de prisão até 6 meses ou com pena de multa até 240 dias... à internet aplica-se o artº 182 do mesmo Código... que basicamente aplica o artº anterior a diversos meio de comunicação... 

eheheh por isso já sabem... cuidado!!  :SbOk2:

----------


## Manuel Faria

viva Jõao,
compreendo perfeitamente a tua posição, muito digna aliás, mas se perguntei foi só porque tinha lá estado e tinha sido bem atendido. Obrigado também por estares a acompanhar a evolução do meu aqua, mas só para depopis das férias haverá realmente evolução com alteração do sistema com a montagem da sump e diversos aparelhos, se o tempo der para tudo :Whistle:  . 

Olá Zé,
eh pá, a coisa é mesma má. Isto de difamar terceiros....... infelizmente, às vezes, depende de quem é difamado e quem é o difamador. Ao pequeno toca-lhe sempre a perder. 
No entanto obrigadão pelos esclarecimentos porque às vezes no calor da discussão, a gente esquece-se que há leis que podem ser aplicadas :JmdEffraye:  .

----------


## Vasco Santos

Ora Boas!!!

Hoje fiz uma visita a uma loja muito simpatica aqui na margem sul a BiotopoAzul situada em Santa marta de corroios esta loja tem agua doçe e salgada com muito bom aspecto aconselho a todos nesta margem.

 :Palmas:  continuem assim.

----------


## Isaias Rola

Boas, o meu voto vai para a SOHAL, sou Porto e sou suspeito mas normalmente trabalho em Lisboa e tambem conheço algumas boas lojas mas a minha escolha baseia-se na qualidade dos produtos, atendimento, sinceridade,  disponibilidade para ajudar/esclarecer e uns dos aspectos importantes para vender que é o aspecto visual dos produtos, nesta loja todos os aquas e vivos têem  sempre a manutenção necessária e um aspecto muito bom, os aquas estão sempre muito bem tratados e isso aspira logo uma grande confiança no produto, PARABÉNS Á SOHAL :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  



Cumprimentos

----------


## Rute Pitadas

Olá pessoal,  á dois anos que ando de loja em loja a tentar perceber onde me estabelecer como cliente e sinceramente não conheço melhor do que a reefdiscus, fui cliente de várias lojas na zona de lisboa e a reefdiscus foi a única que não tentou vender nada so e pensar em euros!!!!!!!!!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Estarei enganado, ou esqueceram a Exoreef?

----------


## David Lemos

Quando  a pergunta foi feita, a Exoreef ainda nao tinha aberto se nao estou enganado :SbOk2:  
Abraços

----------


## Isaias Rola

A EXOREEF neste momento é das lojas mais activas e com uma relação qualidade/preço muito bom e quem conhece sabe que é verdade, além da sinseridade das pessoas que para mim é fundamental.



Cumprimentos

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Bem já que, estamos numa de enunciar lojas que não se encontram a votação... Fica aqui outra, Zooaquario, que pontua pela honestidade e simpatia de quem está à sua frente.  :Pracima:

----------


## Welington

para mim a melhor loja que eu conheco e a red fish o atendimento e 10

----------


## Sérgio Calado

> A EXOREEF neste momento é das lojas mais activas e com uma relação qualidade/preço muito bom e quem conhece sabe que é verdade, além da sinseridade das pessoas que para mim é fundamental.
> Cumprimentos


Excepto quando está ao balcão o irmão do André, que é meio "despistado" e nem preços sabe... :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:   :Coradoeolhos:    É bom moço, mas eu não lhe pagava,  preferia fechar a loja enquanto não estivesse lá.  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Offtopic para a Exoreef: Ó camarada, já ,montaste a Osmose? Preciso de uns litritos!! E já agora, umas alguitas Chaetomorfa.

----------


## Carlos Conde

> para mim a melhor loja que eu conheco e a red fish o atendimento e 10


Há quanto tempo é que não vais lá.

10 numa escala de quanto, de 50.

_________________________________________________



Será que podiam acrescentar o templo aquatico.

Também tem direito. :SbSourire:

----------


## Pedro Manuel Tavares

Eu tambem gosto do Templo Aquatico.

----------


## João Castelo

Bom dia.

O resultado destas votações espelha a nossa opinião nos ultimos tres anos uma vez que o inicio das votações foi em Setembro de 2004.

Entretanto, algumas lojas fecharam e outras abriram.

Assim, parece-me que estamos analisar resultados desactualizados não nos permitindo ter uma noção correcta da actual realidade.

O mercado evoluiu tanto nos ultimos anos que achava interessante analisar como se encontra actualmente. Acho que deveriamos actualizar as lojas e colocar novamente a votação partindo do zero. Só assim poderemos ter uma noção verdadeira da actual realidade e de quem melhor nos pode servir.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Carlos Conde

Boas

Concordo Contigo João.

Há lojas neste momento com pontuações altissimas que já nem
existem e algumas em que o serviço desceu muito de qualidade.

É como tu dizes á 2 anos atraz eram boas e agora ou desapareceram
ou estão muito apagadas.

Sou a favor de fechar este tópico e fazer um de novo
com as ultimas lojas. :SbOk2:  

Um novato que entre no forum e visite esta votação fica com 
uma noção totalmente errada da realidade.

----------

